# H2 DAtenbank in .sql datei schreiben/abfragen ?



## Marek Böttcher (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mit der H2 java api datensätze in eine .sql datei schreiben und wieder abfragen? Ich finde dazu nirgends ein Beispiel oder Tutorial...  :cry:


----------



## Guest (3. Mai 2008)

Was für SQL-Datei? Meinst du Import/Export der DB oder was?
Wenn ja, dann siehe Handbuch.


----------



## Marek (4. Mai 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was für SQL-Datei? Meinst du Import/Export der DB oder was?
> Wenn ja, dann siehe Handbuch.



Nein ich habe z.B. eine Desktop Anwendung und möchte meine Tabellendaten in einer sql datei abspeichern. Abfragen finden dann natürlich auch auf diese Datei statt, oder benötige ich da einen mysql server?


----------



## semi (4. Mai 2008)

Siehe Handbuch (h2.pdf im docs Verzeichnis von H2) Seite 20 "Connecting to a Database using JDBC" 
und ab Seite 30 die Kapitel "Connection Modes" und "Database URL Overview".


----------

